# Fingerprints ( merged )



## James Wood (21 Apr 2004)

why do they make you get fingerprints? I heard it take upwords of 8 weeks to get them processed.

Also, is there any way you can speed up your file, like mailing them or somthing saying "hey i wanna get in this summer, make it happen" haha.
Thanks


----------



## cathtaylor (21 Apr 2004)

Eight weeks well I heard it could be up to 6 months.


----------



## cathtaylor (21 Apr 2004)

It is my understanding that they require finger prints if something on the security check shows a red flag (done something stupid in the past).


----------



## GrahamD (21 Apr 2004)

It can take 6 months to get fingerprint results back from CSIS.  8 weeks is at the low end of the possible timeframe.

They make you submit fingerprints so that they can see if you have a criminal record or not.
It‘s part of your backround check.
A captain told me that he "could expediate the process if he felt like it".

So I guess that means yes there is a way, but I don‘t think you could call up CSIS yourself and tell them to get a move on.


----------



## Chalcey (21 Apr 2004)

Is everyone required to take fingerprints? I have not and I‘ve finished the application process and waiting for my file to come back from Borden.


----------



## Gorgon5000 (21 Apr 2004)

LOOK i GOT MY FINGER PRINTS TAKEN AND HAD TO WAIT "BOUT FOR WEEKS now I‘m leavin this comin month for BT.
So stick with it and you‘ll get it.
It is because "red flags" were raised In my case there was someone with the same name.I got a really common first and last name.
LOL..Gorgon5000


----------



## koach (21 Apr 2004)

Not everyone is required to submit fingerprints.  They are only needed when requested by DPM Sec and they use those prints to resolve any question on the existance of a criminal record.


----------



## James Wood (21 Apr 2004)

thanks for the help, so i guess I‘ll wait a few weeks and then call the recruiting office. I really want to get in this sumnmer and its about 11 weeks away, so i might call towards the end of may and say "hey i wanna get in this summer, what can i do to speed up the procces, could you help at all?" Any other suggestions?


----------



## Gorgon5000 (21 Apr 2004)

I wrote a letter to borden tellin them about how important being a soldier was to me they didn‘t respond but that dosen‘t mean they didn‘t read the letter so who knows maybe that‘s why I got my offer.......Or mabey not!
Who knows can‘t hurt though.
Gorgon5000
Peace.


----------



## James Wood (23 Apr 2004)

i think writing a letter is my best possibility right now, do you think that writing a letter to the recruiting center asking a the head person in charge to talk to borden, or should


----------



## James Wood (23 Apr 2004)

I think writing a letter would be the best bet to get my message across about how bad I would like to be in basic training this summer. Im pretty sure my file has been red flaged because of some minor trouble I was in a few years back. Should I write a letter to Bourden, or to my recruiting office asking the head person in charged to call and see if there is any way of speeding up my file?
Thanks for the replies


----------



## James Wood (23 Apr 2004)

anyone have any input?


----------



## Gorgon5000 (24 Apr 2004)

Just got sworn yesterday and had the figerprintin problems too.
My only advice is to write the letter it couldn‘t hurt and give it to your recruiter to add to your file.
Apart from that though there‘s not much more you can do but wait and pray that any minor discressions won‘t penalize you with the Boys upstairs at borden. 
Cause when it comes down to it, it depends on Bordens call and there‘s alone.
Be competitive let your recruiter know the truth about any indiscressions ‘cause trust me they‘ll find out anyways and if your upfront with them they‘ll respect that more than trying to hide something..
I my case I told him about my past problems and he took a day to talk to the man in charge, then he got back to me and gave me the ok. If I would‘ve lied trust me I would‘nt be hear.
Honesty is a direct principle within the Canadian Armed Forces.
LOL...Gorgon5000


----------



## dwyer.sd (26 Apr 2004)

If you answered yes on the application form to having been found guitly of offences in the past, then you will need fingerprints and they should be on the ball to get theme when you are in for your aptitude test and medicals.  There is no way to expedite the process, CSIS doesn‘t work for DND so we are asking them favours.

If you have been out of the country for more than 6 months in the last 10 years your file could take up to 18 months, depending on the country and whether they like Canada today.

The absolute worst is if you are over 21 with a name like John Smith, there are so many that DPM Sec will request fingerprints.  Hang-in there, the red tape does have a purpose.....


----------



## James Wood (26 Apr 2004)

I have doen all my processing, fingerprints and everything, now I am just waiting fro my file to get transferd. I am wondering if I were to write a letter to my recruiting center to call Bourden and ask if they could help speed up my file. And is there a point in writing a letter to Bourden explaing my situation and how much it would benifit me if I got into basic this summer (July)


----------



## dwyer.sd (27 Apr 2004)

If you are waiting to get into the reg Force, a letter to Borden will not help, they do not make the decisions.  The CFRC that processed your file should tell you where your file is currently sitting (merit listed, boarded, waiting ERC/Med, etc).  

If you are trying to get into the PRes then the CFRC should be able to tell you where your file is (processing, forwarded to PRes, etc).  Once out of the CFRC we have no method of tracking what is going on.  For summer training the PRes may not yet have contacted all the people for enrolement due to CO availability, other training, etc.

Do not get all winded prior to 1 June for summer training.  Check with the CFRC about once a month and force a definitive answer after 1 June on exactly where your file is and why.


----------



## Meridian (27 Apr 2004)

OK.. for those who dont know how security checks are done... for all levels below Level III (Top Secret) the checks are done through the use of computer systesm, and information you provide. 
Level II can sometimes (and level III always) include interviews with family, neighbours, previous employers (in person) etc by CSIS, and this can take upwards of a year, and someone quoted me has a price tag of about 50 grand to complete.

At any rate, you require enhanced reliability for entrance into the forces, which is much much lower than secret.  Effectively they search your name and birthdate in CPIC (criminal database) and across known terrorist-watch lists and that sort of thign for flags.

If your name is John Smith, chances are there might be another John Smith born the same day as you, or someone who uses your name as an alias.. etc...  so they‘ll get fingerprints to ensure you arent the other guy.


----------



## cathtaylor (24 May 2004)

Hi I'd thought I'd throw   this question out! Has anybody had been fingerprinted because of something stupid you did in the past? I was told it could take   up to 6 months to get this back then yet also I've heard that it usually dos'nt take that long. I was also wondering when you finally do get the results back what happens then,do you talk about it with your MCC or what? The only thing left to do is the PT but I was told that I'll have to wait until the fingerprints come back, everything else is approved.
Thanks again


----------



## jswift872 (24 May 2004)

whoa, i was not fingerprinted, and i did my interview, pt, cfat, medical and all that good stuff, im just simply waiting for borden ontario to review me   :mg:


----------



## cathtaylor (24 May 2004)

They want fingerprints when something shows up on your Security check. Even though this happened so many years ago they know. I was honest about this cause I knew that there is no need to hide about anything they will find out. By the way you do get finger printed somewhere down the line.


----------



## tree hugger (24 May 2004)

I wasn‘t fingerprinted until after I was enrolled and they were issuing me a military ID ...that was pre-September 11 though....things may have changed.


----------



## ChOppY (29 May 2004)

Howdie Fellas...

I seem to have run into a problem.
Hoping some of y‘all may be able to help me out...

I applied for employment (Reg. Force/Infantry@PPCLI) w/the CF back in Feb/2004.

Took about a week to get my summons for the CFAT (all went well) and then scheduled my Phys. Test for the next week (all went even better).
Having given in all the necessary documents, I was told I‘d have to wait about another week for the interview.

That was six weeks ago...

I called once a week, every one of those six weeks, for info on my file‘s status but never got more than a vague mention that I‘d be receiving a call shortly.

Last week, a Cpl from the Recruit. Ctr. called to schedule an appointment. But not for an interview, for fingerprints...

Having completed that process, I asked him how long the rest would take, to which he answered an additional 4 months!

Now I‘m confused...

See, I figured this might have to do w/the fact that I‘d been convicted of a petty misdemeanor for which I‘d yet to receive a pardon. And having been asked about it on the employment form, I had to mention it. But now, regardless of how small the actual offense, that very fact seems to impede my application.

After my CFAT, I was immediately summoned by a Capt. @ the Recruit. Ctr. for a short interview regarding this very offense. In the end, all he asked me to do was provide a court record attesting to the fact that my fine had been paid & that I‘d been cleared of all legal obligations (all that having occured back in 96) w/the rest of the mandatory documentation and assured me all would be well.
That was back in Late March.
During our short interview, the Capt. checked the PPCLI selection dates & noticed it was "closing out" April 4th, effectively cancelling my chances to make it in time. He then suggested a change of career or that I wait til Sept.
I chose to wait...
But now, w/these newest delays, it seems even Sept. would be to soon... 

Anyway, here‘s what I‘m asking guys:
Anyone else been fingerprinted?
How long were your sec. checks?
Anyone else apply w/"legal baggage"?
Anyone else apply for PPCLI, hoping to make BT by Fall?
Anyone got ANY info for me??
Any ideas as to whom to talk/write to?

I‘m dying out here guys =)
I really need help!
Thanx a bunch.

P.S: In case it applies, I‘m situtated in MTL, Quebec. Been dealing w/the Recruit. Ctr Downtown/St. Catherine St. W.


----------



## Pieman (29 May 2004)

Getting your finger prints checked is not uncommon. If you have a prior conviction, then they are going to take a closer look at you and confirm your identity etc. 

If the recruiter is saying it will take 4 months, it can easily take four months. Myself, I am looking at a 3-13 month wait for my secruity clearance as I have been outside the country.

If you do a search of this forum, you will see that many people have applied with previous convictions, some of them quite serious. Some of them still managed to cut through all the red tape and got in despite many obsticles.

I don‘t know what your chances are for making it for the fall.

Almost all applications seem to take a very long time, sounds to me like your application is moving along pretty good. If you don‘t make the fall selection, then you will make it for the next round. Just be patient, keep at it, and you will succeed.


----------



## ChOppY (29 May 2004)

Pieman,

Thanx man...

Been browsing through the posts...
You‘re right, speed‘s not the motto =)

I‘ve also been reading about debts being a "no-no" as far as the Sec. Check goes. 
How "heavy" are they really talking here?
A few hundred dollars?
A couple thousands?
Excessive student/bank loans?


----------



## Pieman (29 May 2004)

Depts are not the problem, it is if your have a credit complaint against you. If you do, there are some posts that show how to handle that situation.


----------



## GrahamD (29 May 2004)

I have a $4000 dollar outstanding student loan that was defaulted (by accidental misunderstanding of the repayment terms).

I was required to prove that I was making payments to the collection agency, and when I did it became a non issue and my file was moved forward to the next step.

Plus "how heavy" depends on the induviduals circumstances.
Some debts can be easily explained without bringing a persons character under suspicion (even in the tens of thousands of dollars).
However, if you have a house full of furniture, a car,  and 3 major credit cards that you refuse to make payments on, then it‘s going to indicate that you‘re not very trust worthy.


----------



## ChOppY (29 May 2004)

Nah, Nothing like that...
Couple hundred bucks w/Bell... 
Been there a while though, hehe.

Still, nothing severe...

Thanx for the knowledge


----------



## Bert (29 May 2004)

Choppy>

"Anyone else been fingerprinted?
How long were your sec. checks?"

Given the nature of fingerprints and
shared electronic informations systems
betweem the military, CSIS, Transport
Canada, and police forces, recruits
and everyone in the Forces eventually
will be fingerprinted.  

If you have "legal baggage", your finger
prints may be taken as a matter of procedure
during the application process.  During the initial verification, the fingerprints
will be compared to other databases as well
as other information to see if you meet
entry requirements.

If you meet a certain level of security
criteria, your status is pasted on to the
next stage.

Once you are offered a job, regular or reserve,
and you accept, your security file will be 
updated further as you continue through BMQ.

At the training or gaining unit, your security clearance will likely have to be upgraded again 
to meet a level for you MOC.  To get a Level 1, 2, or 3 clearance, everyone has their fingerprints taken.

Fingerprinting is a routine procedure so don‘t worry about it.


----------



## ChOppY (29 May 2004)

Sounds kosher, Bert...
To be expected...

What about these additional sec. clearances, any delays to be expected with those? 
Or are they routines for every recruit?

You also stated: "Once you are offered a job, regular or reserve"
Is there a possibility to be offered a Reservist‘s position even if I applied for Reg.?
Recruiters never said nothing bout that...


----------



## Bert (29 May 2004)

They are not additional security clearances.  Your clearance evolves to what is specified in your MOC and employment locations.  

No matter what, it takes time to process a security clearance.  The higher the level, the
more time.  The more stuff you‘ve done in your life (an 18 year old compared to a 35 year old)
and the nature of the stuff, the more information that has to be checked and itemized.  

Every member goes through a security clearence process and information is gathered from time
to time.  Its normal.

Given the information in your CF application, the Canadian Forces will offer you a job (likely the
1st, 2nd, or 3rd MOC choice) near to the end of the application process.  With any job offer, you have the right to accept it or say "no thanks"
and exit the process if you have second thoughts.

Generally, the recruit goes thru a limited security procedure during the application process.
If the recruit-candidate decides not wish to continue with a career in the Forces, then his application and security process is stopped.

If the recruit continues into BMQ, then the security process continues and the recruit should
have a level by the time he/she leaves the course.

Each MOC or job in the Forces, Regular or
Reserve, has the member working in secure environments, using various equipment, working 
in special locations, that may require higher or
more extensive security levels.

The gaining unit or the training unit will continue to update the member‘s security clearence to the level the MOC and location specify.  

If you know someone working in the govenment, the
process is similar.


----------



## Trav (30 May 2004)

Choppy, I had to have fingerprints taken for a prior offence as well. I applied in may of 2003 and had my prints taken in June, told it could take six months to get them back. I waited that entire time to be called when they came back, I figured it would most likely take the the full six months. 

Dont wait  that long, I would call at least once a month to find out if they were back, mine took 4 months but I waited till the six months were up to call, needless to say had I called earlier my file would have moved a little quicker or at least I would have been able to schedule my next steps.


----------



## Ender57 (30 May 2004)

You should have no problems once your fingerprints come back though. Since you record is from a while back they will talk to you about it and thats all. I'm in the same boat as you except that my criminal record is from only two years ago and because of what it is for I have to wait until next you before I can get in. So as everyone else has been saying just keep on calling and they'll get back to you eventually.


----------



## ChOppY (30 May 2004)

Pieman/Graham/Bert/Trav/Ender:

Thanx a bunch for all the input guys!
Makes it all sound pretty good...

Good luck to each & every one of you w/your applications/careers. You guys've lightened the load somewhat =) 
Much appreciated, much appreciated!


----------



## Bobby147 (3 Jun 2004)

Hi all,for security check I submitted a form in Jan. 2004. My security check is not complete yet. They did not take my finger prints. 

My question is do they take finger prints from everybody ???  In the beginning of recruitment process OR at the end when they offer employment ???


----------



## yot (3 Jun 2004)

they don't take the finger print except u have criminal record.


----------



## Bobby147 (3 Jun 2004)

Thanks.....


----------



## semeniuk (3 Jun 2004)

They will probably take your fingerprints during basic.  For us, it was at the same time that they took our ID card photos.  That might just be an officer thing though, I'm not sure.


----------



## Pieman (3 Jun 2004)

> they don't take the finger print except u have criminal record.


Not quite true. They will also take your prints if you have a common name. Any reason where they want to confirm your identity.

Bobby, 
Did you fill out the long security form? if not, it seems like a long time. Have you been in contact with CFRC?


----------



## kallan2105 (20 Oct 2007)

Ive read a couple of older threads on the issue, but I was wondering if anyone has any recent experience with the fingerprinting wait times?

I submitted mine the first week of October and completed my CFAT medical and interview the next week.

Now the only thing in my way is this wait time.

anyone with more current experience that could let me know would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Meridian (20 Oct 2007)

Pure curiosity... why were you required to provide fingerprints?
I was never required?


----------



## kallan2105 (20 Oct 2007)

Unfortunately I was in some minor trouble when I was younger, so on the application I had to disclose my youth and criminal convictions.(minor non-violent, non weapons, non drug related)

I then was in informed that they need to verify this information so a third party does the fingerprinting, and then I think they are sent off to CSIS for verification.

I was told there is a 3-6 month waiting period and I was just trying to find out if there is anyone else that can give some insight as to the current wait times.


----------



## Meridian (20 Oct 2007)

Ahhh.

Im surprised you have to declare youth convictions if you are now over 18...


----------



## kincanucks (20 Oct 2007)

_ was told there is a 3-6 month waiting period _ 

There is your answer.


HH


----------



## a78jumper (21 Oct 2007)

I am not sure what they do with fingerprints-surely there are other ways of verifying personal data.

As a civy contractor in Kabul I was forced to provide a set of prints after being there three months......despite the fact I am retired Reg Force and I am sure DND has a set on file someplace. My job was not "sensitive"so I have no idea what they planned to do with them, nor would they tell me, and I was theatened with being let go if I did not,  so I made a point of mispelling my last name and also putting my birthdate out by ten years on the card. No one noticed.


----------



## kallan2105 (21 Oct 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _ was told there is a 3-6 month waiting period _
> 
> There is your answer.
> 
> ...



I can understand that would be a very simple way of looking at it, like I said I was looking for someone with knowledge of current backlog or lack there of.

I came across a posting from 2004 that stated he got his returned within four weeks, so if you don't know...


----------



## Shamrock (21 Oct 2007)

kallan2105 said:
			
		

> I came across a posting from 2004 that stated he got his returned within four weeks, so if you don't know...



If anyone knew, it would be him.


----------



## Meridian (21 Oct 2007)

kallan2105 said:
			
		

> I came across a posting from 2004 that stated he got his returned within four weeks, so if you don't know...



He doesn't have to know. He told you to follow what you were told, and you were told 3-6 months.


----------



## kincanucks (21 Oct 2007)

kallan2105 said:
			
		

> I can understand that would be a very simple way of looking at it, like I said I was looking for someone with knowledge of current backlog or lack there of.
> 
> I came across a posting from 2004 that stated he got his returned within four weeks, so if you don't know...



Well after six years of recruiting experience and submitting several applicants' fingerprints for checks I have come to the conclusion that it takes 3 to 6 months for the results to come back on average.  Now some may come back sooner and others may take longer than 6 months.  While I have not been in recruiting since last June I can confidently state that the wait time has not improved.  So sit back, work on your physical fitness and wait.  Remember that if you had kept your nose clean in the first place then this wouldn't even be an issue.

HH and DA


----------



## kallan2105 (21 Oct 2007)

canuck

With your recruiting experience in this area would you know of any problems arising after the results came back?

I was totally honest on my application and as I said before the charges are not of a major violent offence.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kincanucks (21 Oct 2007)

kallan2105 said:
			
		

> canuck
> 
> With your recruiting experience in this area would you know of any problems arising after the results came back?
> 
> ...


PM inbound


----------



## 88rustang07 (18 May 2008)

Hey guys i have been harassing the CFRC about the where abouts of my prints. They got to Ottawa Feb 1st 08 and still arnt back (may 18) so i called them and the sgt. there said that they do it a different way... threw commisioniers which is done by a digital machine, supose to be very fast... so i went and did it just incase one gets here before the other. i had a youth record and the guy said 10-30 days for anything from the YCJA and the same 4-6 months for over 18. I hope the guy is right about the 10-30 days soill let you all waiting for the same thing know how long its taken.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 May 2008)

In the meantime I'd lose the "YO" attitude and start brushing up on your spelling.

Fair warning......


----------



## NL_engineer (19 May 2008)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> I wasn‘t fingerprinted until after I was enrolled and they were issuing me a military ID ...that was pre-September 11 though....things may have changed.



They still do that when your issued your ID (it is so it is easer to ID your body, if the need arises [or so I've been told])


----------



## Jack Nastyface (19 May 2008)

To paraphrase Baretta, "Don't do the crime if you can't do the time." For all of your actions, there are consequences. The CF has different spent periods for various infractions of the laws of the land. Think of it as a "time out" for delinquents. Just how long you sit on the CF naughty step hinges on the severity of your indiscretion, the resulting punishment and how long ago you were convicted/fined etc.


----------



## 88rustang07 (20 May 2008)

thanks for the tips monk... obviously im not going to go into BMQ with the "yo" attitude, its a forum and its just faster to type that way... i intend to do everything 110%

O and Jack i was discharged like 4 years ago, and i asked the recruiter and they said it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## 1feral1 (20 May 2008)

Normally the CF fingerprint you for IDENTIFICATION purposes only. Nothing to panic about.

To the best of my knowledge they don't AFIS you, and if they do, thats something new, and would be disclosed upon your enlistment.

Faster or not 88, try capitalising, using punctuation, correct spelling, and speaking engrish on here rather than what method you are using. Looks like you were discharged about the same time the last time someone posted on this thread, before you brought it back from the dead zone.


----------



## 88rustang07 (20 May 2008)

As for my spelling, I will try to improve. However, even though its "faster", you guys use a lot of abbreviations that are really confusing... I am not trying to be rude it is just a little hypocritical. Once again not trying to be rude, its just confusing.


----------



## aesop081 (20 May 2008)

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> As for my spelling, I will try to improve. However, even though its "faster", you guys use a lot of abbreviations that are really confusing... I am not trying to be rude it is just a little hypocritical. Once again not trying to be rude, its just confusing.



Abreviations are one thing, MSN-type short hand is another. Stop using MSN-type / Text messaging shorthand on this site.

Consider this your official warning.

Milnet.ca staff


----------



## 1feral1 (20 May 2008)

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> As for my spelling, I will try to improve. However, even though its "faster", you guys use a lot of abbreviations that are really confusing... I am not trying to be rude it is just a little hypocritical. Once again not trying to be rude, its just confusing.



How about an example of abbrevaitions you mention. If anything, its a military accronym or approved/known abbn (thats an official CF term) approved used within our occupations.

Why don't you just suck it up, learn, adapt and move on with this. Calling anyone a hypocrit for using an abbreviation, compared to breaching the guidelines and regs on here its like comparing oil to water.

You are the one who is causing the problem, not us.

A kind word of advise, stop whinging and tow the line.


----------



## 88rustang07 (20 May 2008)

I am sorry, I didn't mean to offend anyone, I missed the no msn-type in the rules, my apologies.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 May 2008)

No problem,................. good luck.


----------



## Col.Steiner (20 May 2008)

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> Hey guys i have been harassing the CFRC about the where abouts of my prints. They got to Ottawa Feb 1st 08 and still arnt back (may 18) so i called them and the sgt. there said that they do it a different way... threw commisioniers which is done by a digital machine, supose to be very fast... so i went and did it just incase one gets here before the other. i had a youth record and the guy said 10-30 days for anything from the YCJA and the same 4-6 months for over 18. I hope the guy is right about the 10-30 days soill let you all waiting for the same thing know how long its taken.



Never mind the finger print check, worry more about spell check!


----------



## kallan2105 (21 May 2008)

Fingerprinting is done when an applicant has a previous criminal record or youth offense record.  Unfortunately I know all to well about making stupid mistakes when younger. 

I applied @ CFRC Hamilton Sep 07 and completed my CFAT, interview, and medical with much room to spare.  I then in October had to visit the commisionaires office and have my fingerprints taken to be sent away for further background check.

When inquiring I found out they had not been sent away until early November so that added a month to the already expected 6 months.

In early March 08 I received a letter stating ( to no surprise) that I had basically been denied at this point with the option to appeal to move my application along. I had to retrieve and submit some documents as well as write an essay explaining my actions, consequences and what I have learned from the whole experience.

So here we are in the middle of May and I have found out just yesterday that my file might actually be still moving.  The gentleman that I spoke with yesterday told me that they have only left to review my probation orders, and that there is a mandatory waiting period of three years from the date of conviction.

This has re-excited me because after waiting for so long I have been quite down about the whole experience. I thought it wasnt going to happen for me despite all my hard work.

The waiting period is three years from the beginning of your probation order,( the day it was imposed on you in court).

I know I kind of went on with alot of background info but I hope I helped answer the original question of this thread!!


Still Waiting Hopefully 
Kevin


----------



## 88rustang07 (21 May 2008)

That sucks, how old were you? Are you sure it is 3 years because I was under the impression that it was 2 years, would it make a difference if you were under age at the time or over 18? 

You said you had to write an essay??? I hope i don't have to do that.

Good luck to you, hopefully we won't have to wait much longer.


----------



## armyvern (21 May 2008)

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> thanks for the tips monk...



Bruce ... a monk!!

In my dreams. 

(Obviously does not know the real deal)

 ;D


----------



## RTaylor (22 May 2008)

Everyone has done something stupid, it's whether they got caught or not that is the difference 

I'll admit it, I hung out with the wrong crowd and ended up on the wrong end on a cell door and ended up with a record not long after I turned 20 or so. To get into the Forces they needed my prints which the processing was said to prolong the process by 6 or so months.

I got smart, realized I was over the 5 year mark and that I could get a pardon and went for it. I plowed through that process as fast as I could until I got to the part where I had to send it all in to the Pardons Board. I decided to myself "What the hell, it won't hurt to write a letter about why I want a pardon", so I wrote a small letter about how I've cleaned my act up, got several years of college behind me and a family and I wanted to start a career in the Armed Forces but my record has been slowing the process as well as closing other job opportunities to me.

They told me it would take 8 months at the least but the window I was looking at was 12-16 months. It was 3 weeks and I had my pardon, I kid you not, I mailed it the first week of August and recieved it back on my birthday a few weeks later 

All in all it cost under $100 to get it done and now I feel cleaner (mentally) than I have in years. I usually don't disclose this but to be honest but maybe my experience in the process could help someone. PM me if you want some help.


----------



## dalredane (23 May 2008)

In my experience, I didn't get fingerprinted at CFRC.  they did do a criminal record check (local police and RCMP).  When you go to Basic...during Week 3 or 4.....if I remember correctly you get fingerprinted by a Unit Security Officer....usually a commisionaire and get your photo taken for your military ID.  This is the first step towards getting your Security Clearance level processed.

cheers,

a/slt


----------



## Ibbotson84 (6 Jul 2009)

Hello
I also have to have Fingerprints done as a result of some bad choices when i was younger..I know the expected wait times could be 3-6 months..but as the post above stated i too am curious of any other complications that could arise from this process i have both a young offenders and adult charges   Thank you


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2009)

You can look at the topics refering to "Criminal Record".  They will give you an idea of what your Adult Charges may imply.  Young Offender Charges are not counted.  

You may also look at what is said about "Pardons".


----------



## NewfieBish (17 Jan 2011)

And I was wondering if anyone here can speak from experience. So I've got my application in, went back and done my CFAT (done well), medical (pending hernia repair, will be done by April) and done my interview (also done well). I'm applying for the LCIS Tech program and my interviewer told me all was looking well aside from an impaired driving charge I had been convicted of in January 2010. I have no legal obligations at the moment so that isn't an issue.

But the recruiter said that I will more than likely need to provide fingerprint samples for my cross-checking of various police departments across Canada, which can take up to 6 months. So, I was just wondering if anyone here can speak from their own experiences with such an incidence during your enrolment process, as well, any feedback is welcome guys, hopefully I can still get enrolled in April, if not Ill have to play the waiting game and play it by ear. Thanks for reading, and let me know what you know!

Andrew


----------



## vmalin84 (17 Jan 2011)

I have had to do fingerprinting for certain security clearances before and it doesnt take that long.  RCMP covers cross canada and they could have it done in a couple of weeks max. What might take longer is if they start sending to local police authorities. But seeing as your not going for confidential or top secret clearance etc I think all they will be doing is having RCMP check. You shouldnt have a problem.

Good luck and have fun in Basic


----------



## Jaycan (17 Jan 2011)

Yes,  I would say much the same. I had to get fingerprints done for another occupation a while back....3 yrs ago to be specific. The process is not to long at all...actually the fingerprinting seem to take the longest...prints have to be perfect! I think mine were done in 5 weeks or so...I wouldn't sweat it too much!


----------



## vmalin84 (17 Jan 2011)

I have had to do security clearance for Nav Canada to be a Air Traffic Controller which involved RCMP fingerprint check and as well, when you apply for firearms licence you are checked through RCMP too.  In both cases it took about 2-3 weeks. I never said I had to do security clearance for Military but as far as I know Military uses RCMP to do security clearances.


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Jan 2011)

Actually CSIS does the work for every security clearance in Canada (it includes NavCan).  In the CF, a Level II (Secret) or Level III (Top Secret) clearance can take a year or more to process.


----------



## Occam (17 Jan 2011)

I thought it was DPM Secur?


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jan 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> I thought it was DPM Secur?



Nope.

CSIS.


----------



## agc (17 Jan 2011)

You should probably assume that your recruiter is giving you the correct information.  As far as the RCMP go here, they just take your fingerprints and you give the paper that they're on to your centre.


----------



## vmalin84 (17 Jan 2011)

K well I may have been misinterpreted throughtout this thread.  When I had fingerprints done for Nav Canada and for my firearms licence they were done by RCMP. Not once did they mention or say my fingerprints would be going to any agency other then RCMP and they are obligated by law to tell you considering it would be a breach of security to do otherwise. I cannot account for if the process has changed since I did mine which it could have and I have not done fingerprints for the CF. When I mentioned classified and top secret I was just making note to the fact that for higher security clearances it may be a different agency and may take longer which apparently is the case.  Sorry if there was any confusion in my replies. I was just giving info from my past experience.

However, I would also agree with the poster that said just listen to what the recruiter told you. Good possibility they are giving you the max amount of time it could take but hopefully it would usually be done alot quicker.


----------



## brihard (17 Jan 2011)

vmalin84 said:
			
		

> K well I may have been misinterpreted throughtout this thread.  When I had fingerprints done for Nav Canada and for my firearms licence they were done by RCMP. Not once did they mention or say my fingerprints would be going to any agency other then RCMP and they are obligated by law to tell you considering it would be a breach of security to do otherwise. I cannot account for if the process has changed since I did mine which it could have and I have not done fingerprints for the CF. When I mentioned classified and top secret I was just making note to the fact that for higher security clearances it may be a different agency and may take longer which apparently is the case.  Sorry if there was any confusion in my replies. I was just giving info from my past experience.
> 
> However, I would also agree with the poster that said just listen to what the recruiter told you. Good possibility they are giving you the max amount of time it could take but hopefully it would usually be done alot quicker.



I'm not sure you're in a position to be speaking of what the 'obligations by law' would entail. There are any number of different checks that can be done. For security clearances at the federal level, those are all (to my knowledge), CSIS. Criminal records checks go through CPIC, which is administered by the RCMP. Any background investigation done by CSIS would, I presume, include a CPIC check. Conversely, a criminal background investigation may not necessarily entail anything beyond the resources of a police force, including running you through CPIC.

Clearances (particularly level II) _can/i] happen much quicker than the time frame quoted. That doesn't mean that it will._


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jan 2011)

vmalin84 said:
			
		

> K well I may have been misinterpreted throughtout this thread.  When I had fingerprints done for Nav Canada and for my firearms licence they were done by RCMP. Not once did they mention or say my fingerprints would be going to any agency other then RCMP and they are obligated by law to tell you considering it would be a breach of security to do otherwise. I cannot account for if the process has changed since I did mine which it could have and I have not done fingerprints for the CF. When I mentioned classified and top secret I was just making note to the fact that for higher security clearances it may be a different agency and may take longer which apparently is the case.  Sorry if there was any confusion in my replies. I was just giving info from my past experience.
> 
> However, I would also agree with the poster that said just listen to what the recruiter told you. Good possibility they are giving you the max amount of time it could take but hopefully it would usually be done alot quicker.



OK

You are one very confused person.  First off, to clear up something that you said above, your previous fingerprints WERE NOT for the CF so bringing them up has absolutely nothing to do with the Recruiting Process for the CF.  You have absolutely no idea of what you are talking about when it comes to Security Clearances and who does them, so please do not post anything more on that matter.  You are, however, encouraged to READ the topics covering Security Clearances and BACKCHECK in the various forums.  They will give you some useful information, which you are currently lacking.


----------



## NewfieBish (17 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the really fast replies, seems like I'm not alone in this and it's nice to see that some of you only took a matter of weeks. Didn't mean to stir a pot, but thanks, I'll defenitely be keeping you all posted, April's when it all has to be done by. Not sure if I mentioned it above but the recruiter didn't lean in any particular direction whether or not I'd be on in April or not if you know what I mean? So he never said yes or no either way, play it by ear I guess.

Thanks again!

Andrew


----------



## carter (18 Jan 2011)

6 months for prints to come back?  Depends on how busy the system is, My prints took 11 month and 19 days. Only to have my file closed due to a very successful recruiting year for the CF.

My application will be re-opened by myself as soon as it can be. 438 days and counting.  Patience is the best skill an applicant can have.

My wish is for SIG OP, and a SIG OP I shall be.

For those of you changing trades "Just to get in" you are ruining the hopes and dreams for others. Please be patient, and wait for YOUR desired trade..


----------



## agc (18 Jan 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> I thought it was DPM Secur?



DPM Secur does provide certain checks in respect of basic screening.  They may require fingerprints to do them.  Paper is the slow way.  Digital is the fast way, but not available everywhere.  Sending them fingerprints they didn't ask for messes everything up.


----------



## NewfieBish (18 Jan 2011)

Ouch Carter, hope you get in your trade soon man, that's tough; but I wouldn't be suprised to see something like that happen to myself, which is why I'm still hanging onto my old job and all that jazz. Good luck man.

Andrew


----------



## vmalin84 (18 Jan 2011)

I love that Ièm being attacked saying I dont know what Ièm talking about etc I never said I have done a security check for CF which some had a problem with and I clearly stated that I needed to have security checks done for Nav Canada and Firearms Posession and Acquistion Licence and both times they were done by RCMP. I apologize to the poster cause by me just trying to inform him of experience I have had in the past with security checks I apparently have caused a bunch of bickering that has led off topic.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jan 2011)

vmalin84 said:
			
		

> Firearms Posession and Acquistion Licence and both times they were done by RCMP.



That was NOT a security check.


----------



## Scott (18 Jan 2011)

vmalin84 said:
			
		

> I love that Ièm being attacked saying I dont know what Ièm talking about etc I never said I have done a security check for CF which some had a problem with and I clearly stated that I needed to have security checks done for Nav Canada and Firearms Posession and Acquistion Licence and both times they were done by RCMP. I apologize to the poster cause by me just trying to inform him of experience I have had in the past with security checks I apparently have caused a bunch of bickering that has led off topic.



You are NOT being attacked. You might find yourself being questioned because of the manner in which YOU posted your statements, but attacked? NO!

Staff


----------



## brihard (19 Jan 2011)

vmalin84 said:
			
		

> I love that Ièm being attacked saying I dont know what Ièm talking about etc I never said I have done a security check for CF which some had a problem with and I clearly stated that I needed to have security checks done for Nav Canada and Firearms Posession and Acquistion Licence and both times they were done by RCMP. I apologize to the poster cause by me just trying to inform him of experience I have had in the past with security checks I apparently have caused a bunch of bickering that has led off topic.



You're not being attacked.

You don't know what you're talking about.

We know you've never done a security check for the CF- that was abundantly clear.

Your experiences having security checks done for other federal agencies is a) irrelevant, and b) conveys no certainty that you personally have any idea how they were done.

There is no 'bickering' here. There's you putting your two cents in on something you don't really know about, and there's a few of us calling you on it. Then you get pissy and defensive and call it bickering- but it is not. Despite this, it has not led 'off topic', but in fact has led to accurate informaiton being presented to the original poster as a result of correcting the inaccurate info you've given, particularly your 'as far as I know' comment about how the C.F. gets screening done.

Have I missed anything?


----------



## tanman89 (3 Jun 2011)

Hello everyone,

My question is wether they take digital finger prints or does it have to be ink and roll.... i talked to the security guy and he said he wasnt sure but he thought they only did ink and roll (Hence why im asking is because he sounded really really unsure)

My reason for asking is because if i have to drive a little further or pay a little more to get these electronic ones done and it cuts my wait time from 9-12 months for ink and roll down to 2-6 weeks then ill do it. The main reason why im asking is because the sargent at the OPP station were i went to get mine done this week asked why i wasnt getting the digital ones because hes done the digital for the military before =/.


I tryed contacting the recruitment office and left a message as im currently working 5:45am-7 or 8 every night so its difficult to ge in contact other then to leave a message and hope they leave a message on my phone.

If anyone has experiance in this matter or anything it would be greatly appreciated, after searching the forums ive seen some people do the electronic finger prints hence my confusion.


Thanks once again guys,

John

P.S this is for my ERC after they did my record check they told metheres probably another person out there with my name and stuff is comming back with a differnt record then what i have and they need to make clear whos record is whos. ( from  my understanding anyways) so hopfully that clears up any confusion bout what exactly the finger prints are for.


----------



## Fiera (4 Jun 2011)

I would imagine either would be fine. A finger print is a finger print, whether it is optic scanned or ink rolled, they will receive the same information after processing by the RCMP. 

From a quick google search it appears specific companies offer the digital fingerprinting and police stations themselves use ink. Cost and driving distance would then depend on where you need to go to get it done. So a better question is where are you located and have you done a google search for digital fingerprinting services in your area?


----------



## MikeL (4 Jun 2011)

I wouldn't do anything on your own untill you have contacted the CFRC and asked them about it.   If you can't reach the CFRC by phone, do you have an email address for the person you are dealing with or a CFRC email address?  If possible could you talk to your current employer to get a day off so you can goto the CFRC in person?


----------



## tanman89 (4 Jun 2011)

Fiera said:
			
		

> I would imagine either would be fine. A finger print is a finger print, whether it is optic scanned or ink rolled, they will receive the same information after processing by the RCMP.
> 
> From a quick google search it appears specific companies offer the digital fingerprinting and police stations themselves use ink. Cost and driving distance would then depend on where you need to go to get it done. So a better question is where are you located and have you done a google search for digital fingerprinting services in your area?



Yes after some research last night i found that it will cost about 50 dollers and i can get them done in ottawa or kingston which either way isnt that far for me.



			
				-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> I wouldn't do anything on your own untill you have contacted the CFRC and asked them about it.   If you can't reach the CFRC by phone, do you have an email address for the person you are dealing with or a CFRC email address?  If possible could you talk to your current employer to get a day off so you can goto the CFRC in person?



I could possibly take the day off but the problem is that i just started the job this week and my roll on the team is fairly important and by me not being there will put a bigger workload on the other guys causing them to have a 1-2 hour longer day which would make me feel bad.

As well i do not have any CFRC email as they havnt given me one so i just gotta keep calling and leaving messages.

Also in my research last night i found this directly from the commisionaires site,

*How long will it take for digital fingerprints to be processed by the RCMP?

If the applicant does not have a criminal record and has never been fingerprinted for a criminal offence in Canada, the RCMP will make every effort possible to process the request within 72 hours of receiving the electronic submission. (This means that the RCMP will put the results “in the mail” for mailing back to the applicant or third party within 72 hours.) In view of this, please ensure sufficient time is allowed for receipt of the results in the mail before commencing inquiries about the status of fingerprints. If a criminal record is encountered during the verification process, processing will be increased to 120 days.[/b]

As i do have a record i am fully expecting to wait the 120 days, hopfully it will be a bit quicker as my record is not big or severe but even if it does take the full 120 days that will be better then waiting 9-12 months just to find out i have to do something els to get threw this all.

From my understanding once this is completed they will send it to any third party agencies that i consent to so im assuming i would have to have it sent to the recruitment centre for documentation as well as whoever they have doing the background/criminal check in ottawa that way everyone that needs a copy of my prints and record have them and can process them a bit quicker.

This is all my understanding so far if anyone has any further advice im all ears,

Thanks again guys,

John*


----------



## Container (4 Jun 2011)

As you have a record the comparisons will have to be done. This is a labor intensive process and ink and roll is actually preferable to digital as the compression is havoc on the eyes when they are printed off. There is no benefit to doing digital.

I actually do this for a living now. Fingerprint examiners, and identfication specialists and technicians hate digital finger impressions.


----------



## tanman89 (4 Jun 2011)

The more i read the more i think that it is worth the extra oney as finger prints at the opp only cost 26.50 and these digital ones cost 50. But the cut in time seems worth it.

As well for anyone in my shoes that is reading this and is curious what digital prints are and are in the same boat as me ive attached below some information from the site attached below as well as far as times that was mentioned above in a previous post i made today.

Thanks again guys i truly appreciate all the input


John

_*
What is digital fingerprinting?

Digital fingerprinting is the electronic capture of a person’s fingerprints via an optical scanner at a capture station. The scanned fingerprints, along with the application details, are then formatted into a standardized electronic package that is attached and emailed, via a secure link, direct to the RCMP’s Canadian Criminal Real Time Information System (CCRTIS).

CCRTIS compares the fingerprint package against the RCMP’s criminal record database. If no record is present, the RCMP will issue a certificate indicating a clear record. If the applicant does have a criminal record this will be indicated in the results.

Will the results of my fingerprints include a transcript?

Yes, fingerprint results will include a transcript. A transcript is a record of the applicant's criminal record and will clearly indicate either a clean record or it will list convictions. The transcript also details the nature of the conviction(s). This transcript is released to the applicant, or it can be released to third parties if the applicant provides consent at the time of fingerprinting.

How are results obtained?

Each applicant’s criminal record verification results can be sent directly to the individual or to a designated third party, such as an employer or immigration or pardons agency. If an applicant is under the age of 18, results must be returned directly to the home address. Please ensure that all the address information for the applicant and third party are ready during the application process.*_


----------



## Container (4 Jun 2011)

It doesnt make a difference in your case because you have a record. Serious or not its the same process.


----------



## tanman89 (4 Jun 2011)

I apologize container i didnt mean to offend by making that second post with the information you must've replyed just as i hit submit haha. I was just putting it out there for people that dont know what digital/electronic fingerprints are. Thanks again


----------



## Mforbes (3 Apr 2016)

Hi all ! my name is Matthew. First off , thank you for having a forum rich in information , it is a very useful resource ! 
I applied last July for combat engineers and infantry . Everything is going great , really . I have successfully done my cfat , medic and interview on oct 20th 2015 . 
I have been found guilty of a D.U.I back in 2013 , beside that incident , I have never been in trouble with the law.I was taking police foundation at the time of the arrest ..(.103mg , about a beer over the limit)  . Been very open about it during the interview . Late January , I have been asked to provide digital copies of my fingerprints ,
they are required to confirm that the hit when they ran the CPIC is indeed mine . Now the question here , How long should I be expecting before the CFRC gets the results back and hopefully , move on with my application ? I have indeed used the search function , and google searched aswell , I'm taking a long shot here , every post I read , OP gets flamed .. 
If you happen to have personal experience but dont want to post public , feel free to PM . 
Thank you all and have a nice day !


----------



## Mforbes (3 Apr 2016)

Necro is about to get real ! System changed from original ink and roll to now digital . On the RCMP website , it says 120 days for civil purposes . Was unable to know if the turn around was the same for military purposes .


----------



## Jayjaycf (3 Apr 2016)

Maybe things have changed but since you got found guilty of a criminal offence I doubt that your process will continue past the criminal check they are going to do since it hasnt been much time since you were found guilty. I dont think you will get in with a recent criminal offense conviction I might be wrong though.


----------



## fruitflavor (7 Apr 2016)

being fingerprinted for another government department for FSWEP job. No criminal records. We will see how long this one takes. Maybe it'll help with CF recruitment if they share any info between various government branches. But I doubt it will happen.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (7 Apr 2016)

I had manual fingerprinting done by a private firm in BC, 2 weeks total time from day of printing to being registered in the RCMP database.

Digital prints, if not acknowledged same day, it usually takes no more than 3.


The delay is when they run your prints to ensure it doesn't match anything in things like the Criminal Real Time Identification Service or the National Sex Offender Registry etc. If there's a partial or full match, they have to then conduct further checks.

I believe the very first time I ever had a criminal record check done (and why I had to get printed) was because I was a partial match (date of birth I believe) to someone in a Criminal database or some registry of sorts.


----------



## runormal (7 Apr 2016)

fruitflavor said:
			
		

> being fingerprinted for another government department for FSWEP job. No criminal records. We will see how long this one takes. Maybe it'll help with CF recruitment if they share any info between various government branches. But I doubt it will happen.



You know there is a box on the security clearance that explicitly says 

"Have you ever done a security clearance with another government department if yes what level and date".

I've stated that I have my clearance with the CAF and never had to do anything else when I was an FSWEP student. (I am aware that they are now finger printing all new hires for reliability clearance). So far I haven't had to do anything for my upcoming casual.

Wouldn't to let your final manager to know that you are currently going through it for the govt (with the name of the dept).


----------



## BinRat55 (7 Apr 2016)

Mforbes said:
			
		

> I was taking police foundation at the time of the arrest ..(.103mg , about a beer over the limit)  .



 :facepalm:


----------



## fruitflavor (7 Apr 2016)

runormal said:
			
		

> You know there is a box on the security clearance that explicitly says
> 
> "Have you ever done a security clearance with another government department if yes what level and date".
> 
> ...


yup said reliability status DND. think i managed to cross all the ts and dotted is because they didn't ask for references again.


----------



## Mforbes (7 Apr 2016)

According to the rcmp , 72 hrs if no criminal records , up to 120 days if criminal record is found . This is for civil purposes , I dont know if it is any different for military purposes .


----------



## fruitflavor (10 Apr 2016)

should've seen the confusion of the staffs taking my prints. They had message from supervisor about my clearance process needing to transferred from different department and apparently never done that before. Like people mentioned, should be quick and as runormal said I have been told by them I would have been printed eventually anyhow if hired on by reserves.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (10 Apr 2016)

fruitflavor said:
			
		

> should've seen the confusion of the staffs taking my prints. They had message from supervisor about my clearance process needing to transferred from different department and apparently never done that before. Like people mentioned, should be quick and as runormal said I have been told by them I would have been printed eventually anyhow if hired on by reserves.



You won't get fingerprinted by the Reserves unless you're getting a Permanent ID Card or for a Level 3 Security Clearance (Top Secret). However, prints for the ID Card are for IDENTIFICATION PURPOSES ONLY, and are not used for backgrounding or criminal checks. Not everyone gets a Level 3 Clearance either, however those would be used for backgrounding and criminal checks.


----------



## fruitflavor (13 Apr 2016)

prints approved for FSWEP along with sec clearance for it. Visited on Thursday late in the day so 96 hrs or less. Also my credit card charged for FBI prints today as well. If it wasn't for final exams this and next week today would've been a great day.  [


----------



## CBH99 (13 Apr 2016)

FBI prints?  They check with the FBI also, not just the RCMP?


----------



## mariomike (13 Apr 2016)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> FBI prints?





			
				fruitflavor said:
			
		

> I was in US for a few years and have a parent outside of the country.



See also,



			
				Master Corporal Steven said:
			
		

> _*If you have ever lived outside Canada or have an immediate family member who currently lives outside Canada: You will be asked to fill out the “Pre-Enrolment Security Clearance Pre-Assessment Questionnaire”.  You should be prepared to provide adequate, verifiable information for the last 10 years. This information is used to determine if a Security Clearance Pre-Assessment is required, especially if you:
> 
> have dual citizenship
> if you lived, worked, studied or travelled outside of Canada in the last 10 years for a total of at least 180 days
> ...


----------



## Mforbes (15 Apr 2016)

I have been able to speak with other people in a similar situation as mine , apparently , it took about 4 months for them to get a response and move on . I will be updating this thread when I get more info .


----------



## dbr88 (25 Sep 2019)

A little back story. In 2018 I went to St Jean for basic training. I was over halfway through my course and I ended up injuring my foot to the point I could barely walk on it. I ended up getting a chit and was restricted from doing pretty much everything right before the field portion. I was going to end up on TRP and eventually recoursed. Due to family and home life I decided to release. It ended up taking a year for my foot to finally heal. I decided I was going to apply again but this time for Reserves instead of RegF, AVN Tech. So the end of May 2019 I apply and do my force test. I pass that no problem, do my medical and interview. All is good. About two weeks ago I was told my background check came back and they want me to get fingerprints done. I have a theft charge on my record from when I was 18, I am now almost 31. When I joined last year they knew about this already and had no problem with it and I never had to provide fingerprints. 

Why would I now have to provide fingerprints? I was already in the military a year ago. They already know about the charge and had no problem with it before.
So I went and got my fingerprints done, and apparently it can take 120 days for them to receive the information from the RCMP if something is found, which something will be found. Something they already know about. I don't understand the point of this. Is it because I am applying reserves now and the process is different? Any insight would be appreciated. The recruiting center had no answers for me.


----------



## sidemount (25 Sep 2019)

Everyone in the forces has fingerprints done. Back in 03 my entire basic course had them done. We all lined up and went through the process


----------



## BeyondTheNow (25 Sep 2019)

dbr88 said:
			
		

> A little back story. In 2018 I went to St Jean for basic training. I was over halfway through my course and I ended up injuring my foot to the point I could barely walk on it. I ended up getting a chit and was restricted from doing pretty much everything right before the field portion. I was going to end up on TRP and eventually recoursed. Due to family and home life I decided to release. It ended up taking a year for my foot to finally heal. I decided I was going to apply again but this time for Reserves instead of RegF, AVN Tech. So the end of May 2019 I apply and do my force test. I pass that no problem, do my medical and interview. All is good. About two weeks ago I was told my background check came back and they want me to get fingerprints done. I have a theft charge on my record from when I was 18, I am now almost 31. When I joined last year they knew about this already and had no problem with it and I never had to provide fingerprints.
> 
> Why would I now have to provide fingerprints? I was already in the military a year ago. They already know about the charge and had no problem with it before.
> So I went and got my fingerprints done, and apparently it can take 120 days for them to receive the information from the RCMP if something is found, which something will be found. Something they already know about. I don't understand the point of this. Is it because I am applying reserves now and the process is different? Any insight would be appreciated. The recruiting center had no answers for me.



I’m quite surprised to read you made it through over half of your course at CFLRS and still hadn’t had them done...they must’ve changed what week that takes place. With the shortening of the course from 12 to 10 weeks, one would be inclined to think it’d be done even earlier. (You have to get them and your photo taken for your military ID & discs. In order to make sure they’re all ready for each recruit by grad time, they do them—or at least used to—in week 5 or 6.) So you would’ve had to provide them at some point there anyway. 

In any event, if you got into RegF and you were upfront about your past/charge during that application process, then I can’t see it being any different for PRes. There’s no getting around the fingerprinting, it has to be done. I wouldn’t sweat it.


----------



## dbr88 (21 Oct 2019)

I did do my fingerprints at CFLRS in 2018. I did not need to provide fingerprints prior to joining and they knew about the charge on my criminal record. Now in 2019 I am trying to join as a reservist and they requested fingerprints prior to being enrolled. All of my background checks, medical, interview etc is all done, I am now waiting on the RCMP to provide whatever information they want to know. It is just weird that I did not have to do this last year when i joined but now i suddenly have to provide fingerprints before i get in again.


----------

